# Devon Street Graveyard



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey Guys, posted some pics on p.bucket. For my first "real" display I was pretty pleased with the results. I'm working on the video. Some of the pics were the day before Halloween. I apologize for some of the graininess and lighting, I'm about as good a photographer as I am with a computer.
Let me know what you think.
Pictures by BudMan13_photo - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid167.photobucket.com/albums/u139/BudMan13_photo/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@u139/BudMan13_photo/MVI_1720


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

Awesome job!! Awesome frankensteinish costume


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

lol... "ivonna naelya" - looks great for a first run!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

HEY you've got one of those huge Frankensteins. Big Spender  He sure is a lot of fun.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks guys, the "Freakin' Monster" was a Xmas gift from last year, made a body for him and changed the wimpy little chains that they give you to something more appropriate. The problem with him is he's wearing my pants and I'm only about 5' 6" tall, next year I'll get some bigger pants to make him about 8'.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

looks good Budman! I'll bet the pair of skellys on the porch was a hit!


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't think anyone really noticed, more comments on Frankie and the flying bats than anything else. My monster in law was giving out the candy at the steps so they weren't very visible.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Any comments on your naughty epitaphs. LOL!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Looks great Budman


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Haunted Bayou said:


> Any comments on your naughty epitaphs. LOL!


Well, I mixed them in with the store bought ones and I don't think everyone actually read them. But the ones that did were actually laughing their asses off! I'm glad that it didn't go the other way and next year I'll make some "nicer"ones.
I have to admit, I did hide the Haywood Jablome one behind the groundbreaker casket, I woosed out just a little!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Haywood Jablome lol me and my friends always say those things! Looks great!
I made up one: The Foreign exchange student Dija Decker and Iliqua Dic


----------

